Ask HN: Which documentation tool creates stripe.com like modern docs? - node-bayarea
======
cutety
I can’t say for sure exactly what Stripe is using, it could be a custom built
static site, or they could be using one a static site generator with a custom
theme.

Some tools that you can use to build doc sites similar to stripes off the top
of my head:

GitBook - [https://www.gitbook.com/](https://www.gitbook.com/)

Hexo - [https://hexo.io/](https://hexo.io/)

Docute - [https://v3.docute.org/#/](https://v3.docute.org/#/)

Gatsby - [https://www.gatsbyjs.org/](https://www.gatsbyjs.org/)

VuePress - [https://vuepress.vuejs.org/](https://vuepress.vuejs.org/)

------
dazmiller
Hi,

Check outmkdocs.

[https://www.mkdocs.org/](https://www.mkdocs.org/)

They have some great themes and you can get pretty close to what you want.
Easy to use and quite powerful.

